# Oxygen sensor 1999 Maxima



## kiropraktr (Jul 16, 2007)

We were told that we need to replace the Bank 2 sensor 2 oxygen sensor in our 99 Max.

The mechanic who read the code said the sensor was after the cat converter. We purchased the sensor at autozone but found no sensor after the cat. We found one with similiar wires of the exhaust manifold but it doesn't match what we have. Ours has a rubber grommet on it.

Where is the bank 2 sensor 2 located on this car??

Thanks


----------



## qsx246 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Bank 2 sensor 2 oxygen sensor in our 99 Max*



kiropraktr said:


> We were told that we need to replace the Bank 2 sensor 2 oxygen sensor in our 99 Max.
> 
> The mechanic who read the code said the sensor was after the cat converter. We purchased the sensor at autozone but found no sensor after the cat. We found one with similiar wires of the exhaust manifold but it doesn't match what we have. Ours has a rubber grommet on it.
> 
> ...





kiropraktr said:


> We were told that we need to replace the .
> 
> The mechanic who read the code said the sensor was after the cat converter. We purchased the sensor at autozone but found no sensor after the cat. We found one with similiar wires of the exhaust manifold but it doesn't match what we have. Ours has a rubber grommet on it.
> 
> ...


Here I can help to a point, from what I can remember. Looking from the Passenger Side FENDER of the car, NOT IN FRONT OF THE CAR, is the front of the ENGINE[/COLOR]. So the you can follow this to get to the bank 2 sensor 2. 
Cylinders fires in the following Order 1-2-3-4-5-6
So BANK 1 (LEFT SIDE OF ENGINE)
BANK 2 (RIGHT SIDE OF ENGINE)
Remember you're standing at the PASSENGER SIDE OF THE FENDER looking at the front of the Engine, not front of the car.
Also, the engine is a V6 so it looks like a BANK1 "V" BANK2 (Understand)
Now it fires 
BANK 1 -CYLINDER 1
BANK 2 - CYLINDER 2
BANK 1 - CYLINDER 3
BANK 2 - CYLINDER 4
BANK 1 - CYLINDER 5
BANK 2 - CYLINDER 6

1. So follow the Sensors Like the model above. It has to be connected to BANK 2 which is the side where the Engine Oil Cap is. But I don't think that sensor right at the front on the manifold is it... When you look under the car like in the center where the Cat is and the Rear Exhaust Tube is (looks like a round cylinder like a big Soda Can) is there is a sensor on a little pipe, I think that's the one.

2. Another thing is, if you bought it at AZ, they may have sold you the one that needs cutting and fixing before you install it.

3. You probably got the O2 Sensor Code, so check to see if the O2 Sensor is removed or not in place altogether, that should never happen, but who knows what happened.

I hope I could help if some way.

Anyone else?


----------

